# Yard Machine won't start



## Greenman (May 3, 2011)

Me Mum has a Yard Machine 12.5hp with an Enduro xl/c Tecumseh motor. She said it blew out a big puff of smoke and cut off. It started back but now it won't start and seems to be leaking oil but the oil level is fine. I thought she blew a seal but I can't see any oil leaking there. Plug looks fine as well. Any ideas ?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

CHeck the side of the engine block,behind the starter,and see if there's a hole in the engine .


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Does the motor turn over by hand? Check the oil for a gasoline smell - after time carbs tend to leak gas by , then saturate the oil - which thins it out, then galls the berings and ultimately destroys the motor IF it isnt caught in time.

Tecumseh motors were notorious for the carbs leaking due to their placement on the motor.

If the motor has let loose, its time for a motor change.


----------



## Greenman (May 3, 2011)

Checked for a hole and didn't find one but I can see the engine seal/gasket is seeping oil some. Carborator looks fine but the oil does appear to be thin and most of it does leak out of the back of the motor. Did find cracks in the fuel line and will have to replace it for sure, it actually sprayed on the engine block, she is lucky it didn't burn LOL. Might be time to just replace it, good mower until now though.


----------

